# Member Status



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm glad to be a member with the last post. I've read about members reaching 1000 posts. To me it seems like being an 8 year old and looking at some one in their 50s. I hunt and peck at these keys and try to think of what to say. I can't imagine ever getting to 1000 posts in my life time. Im' glad I can read faster than I can type,because I use this forum daily. The info is great and its like family...Congrats to EVERY ONE that makes this posible....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It gets easier as you go along. I just looked at mine and didn't relized that I have hit 450.....I didn't know that I type that well.
















Gary


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary,

You don't, we just read that well!!!






























Just teasin'!! It takes all of us, with all of our individual contributions, problems, funny stories and great personalities and wonderful families to make Outbackers.com the awesome place that it is!

Let's not forget the best set of moderators in cyber space as well!!

Keep on posting!!!

Jason


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What we need is a topics read counter!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

ford56312...don't worry you'll get there!
You _could_ say...It's kinda like eating potato chips...you can't "post " just once








Or... It's like riding a bike... once you learn you never forget









Post often sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

To acheive the 1000 you must first find inner peace. The Zen of posting requires one, not to try and post , but rather to BE the post. Remember, the post is visual and therefore silent - my wife complements me and says "Dear, you are dumb as a post!"

I relish my post-ishness as I relish my bratwurst!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

People actually have more than 1000 posts? Geeeeeeezzz









Hey I think I resemble that remark

John


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You guys crack me up.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

People with more than 1k posts need to get a life









Mike


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Here is some trailer Haiku:

The camper sleeps.
Noisy squeaky, fan whirrs.
angry wife turns complains.

OK, it isn't GREAT haiku but it's just another way we proceed toward 1000 posts.

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Reverie,

your a cheater, that post doesn't count









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK no more useless posts


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Stop it you cheaters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

come on Mike, one more for 1500!! Make it count









John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here it is........................#1500









Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

How


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

are


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

you


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

able to


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

get so many posts?

Jason


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It is said that "Brevity is the soul of wit.". In our case "Brevity is the soul of multiple posts".

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jason,

Did you notice your posts all counted as one? 419, 419, 419, 419







?

I don't know how (or who) does the counting but they got your number









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It update counts as you do it, go back to your first it will have your todays total.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Really!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

That's interesting!

I always wondered how to boost the count. I think I've got it now.

Jason


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

**LOL**


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

What a way to hit a milestone!!!!!

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey...I may have broken 50....woo hoo!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OK...my eyes are bugging out from my Outbackers Addiction







and reading too much and watching BBB rotating Outback...

Now I'm starting to st....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

st....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

stutter!










Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Has it occurred to anyone else that we are pathetic!









But ain't it fun!!









Jason


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> Has it occurred to anyone else that we are pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot even top that.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> People with more than 1k posts need to get a life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya...and people that are closer to 2000 then they are 1000 REALLY need to get a life...


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Jason, that comment had me LMAO.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

You people are just SILLY!
















Lets see I think that makes 100.









Guess I need more of a life also.









Dreamtimers


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a life!!

I m an Outbacker!!!!!!!!!

John


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Posting to get more posts! Some people are just too easily (continued next post)


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

(Continued from previous post) entertained!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Outbackers, Outbackers, here my cry...

V.I.C.T.O.R.Y!!!!!!























Sorry, my daughter started cheerleading on Monday and I just had to!!









Jason


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

100

Sorry...I couldn't help myself









OK...so I have a problem. But I'm getting it under control...really, I am...no, really.

My name is MaeJae and I am addicted to Outbackers.com


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You people talk too much.

Sorry...gotta move your topic now!


----------

